# Dell A920 aka Lexmark x1150

## flickerfly

I'm splitting this discussion from the Lexmark Z600 Series Setup which is apparently the same printer as this multipurpose device has in it. That discussion references the Lexmark Z25 or Z35 printer setup thread. Both are excellent sources of information and I thought I'd split it off and bring the more specific A920/x1150 discussion here.

Drivers for the Z600 (our printer) can be found at http://www.downloaddelivery.com/srfilecache/CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz

There are another set of instructions at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=108534 that also seem to be very good for the printing side of things, but they are for RH9 and those silly RPM distros. I'm wondering what level of success others have managed? I'm still having trouble unpacking the drivers using wdreinhart's instructions.

With the command ./z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh -keep, I get the error:

```

Creating directory installer

Verifying archive integrity...OK

Uncompressing Lexmark Printer Driver

./z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh: line 133: ./install: No such file or directory

The program returned an error code (127)

```

When I remove the script from the front and run tar -tvf z600-cups.tgz, I get the error:

```
tar: This does not look like a tar archive

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

```

----------

## SleepyDog

I removed the embedded script with nano -w, making sure to leave no spaces, and it worked fine. Make sure you left no spaces, then run tar -xvzf, and it should work fine. It did for me.

----------

## flickerfly

 *SleepyDog wrote:*   

> I removed the embedded script with nano -w, making sure to leave no spaces, and it worked fine. Make sure you left no spaces, then run tar -xvzf, and it should work fine. It did for me.

 

I did the exact same thing and I get errors...

----------

## SleepyDog

 *flickerfly wrote:*   

> I did the exact same thing and I get errors...

 

Well, you said you ran tar -tvf, so if you haven't tried it yet, run tar -xvzf. If that doesn't work, I don't know what to tell you. You can always see if you can gather any info at the Lexmark Linux Developer's page.

Anyways, I've been successful! I'll write up a howto real soon. The thing that did it was copying the .ppd file to /usr/cups/model. I was then able to install it through the cups setup on http://localhost:631 and a test page came out beautifully. I'd go so far as to say it's printing better than Windows!

Now if only I could get the scanner to work...

----------

## flickerfly

Sorry, that was a typo on my part. I double-checked though to be sure.  :Smile:  Good catch.

----------

